# Wonder Woman vs Goku.



## Gorgatron (Mar 4, 2009)

How does this go?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 4, 2009)

One is FTL and can hold off a sun amped Superman temporarily.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 4, 2009)

Goku by solar flare and then kame haming that bitch to out space.

After Goku finishes her off, he instant transmits to get kryptonite, destroys the Justice League space ship(every weak Justice League member dies), kills superman with kryptonite and energy blasts, kills all the other super heroes.

Goku(full-hearted good) owns the shit out of all the super heroes(representers of moral/human weaknesses)


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Mar 4, 2009)

It's Goku, I wondered about every saying him vs Superman is a bad idea to throw down in the dome, since it always winds up a flame war.

Lets put it this way in Dragonball they were dodging bullets, end of Dragonballz they were so much more powerful its gross.  Goku even trains with 10 tons on each limb while regular SS,thats with weighted clothing and I think on a planet with higher gravity.  I Dont see Wonder Woman being as fast as him in combat especially at SS3.  I mean we know she can fly at super fast, but we have all seen Wonder Woman take a hit we know Goku wouldnt.      Besides even if Goku is at a disadvantage he has instantaneous movement....


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 4, 2009)

Holy fuck, Gokutards inthe OBD.



> Goku(full-hearted good) owns the shit out of all the super heroes(representers of moral/human weaknesses)






> Goku even trains with 10 tons on each limb while regular SS,thats with weighted clothing and I think on a planet with higher gravity.


Wonder Woman is up there with Superman in strength. 10 tons is NOTHING to top tier comic characters.


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Mar 4, 2009)

Jugglenaut said:


> Holy fuck, Gokutards inthe OBD.



Yea!  But anyway I think it will come down to a whos faster argument, when do we ever see Wonder Woman fighting anywhere as close to the speed the DBZ characters do?  We see flash fight that fast possibly, not Wonder Woman.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 4, 2009)

NarutoWinsByDefault said:


> Yea!  But anyway I think it will come down to a whos faster argument, when do we ever see Wonder Woman fighting anywhere as close to the speed the DBZ characters do?  We see flash fight that fast possibly, not Wonder Woman.



Do the words faster than light mean something to you?


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Mar 4, 2009)

Eh, isnt that just flying?  I mean if she were faster then light she wouldnt be getting hit much, and we wouldnt have to watch her block bullets she would simply move out of their path...


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 4, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Superman's combat speed isn't as fast as his traveling speed.
> 
> His punches were dodged by batman in one of their first encounters.
> 
> ...



Good troll.


----------



## Jackal (Mar 4, 2009)

we could all say goku, but then some comic nerd would come in here and say something that only he would know. like he would say that she is obviously stronger than goku because of the proof in Issue # 127. (not you jugglenaut) so really this thread is over. Nerd/ Thread


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Goku by solar flare and then kame haming that bitch to out space.
> 
> After Goku finishes her off, he instant transmits to get kryptonite, destroys the Justice League space ship(every weak Justice League member dies), kills superman with kryptonite and energy blasts, kills all the other super heroes.
> 
> Goku(full-hearted good) owns the shit out of all the super heroes(representers of moral/human weaknesses)



What does the Justice League, not to mention Kryptonite have to do with Goku fighting Wonder Woman? Not to mention that you more than likely don't read the comics at all do you? 



Tseka said:


> Superman's combat speed isn't as fast as his traveling speed.
> 
> His punches were dodged by batman in one of their first encounters.
> 
> ...



We know that his combat speed=/=traveling speed, not to mention that bring up low end feats such as Batman dodging Superman's punches doesnt' explain much of nothing, just like you bringing up the IT argument, when there's a limit to how far he can travel, not to mention the time it takes for him to find a location by searching for a Ki signal, not to mention needing to know the exact direction of where he's wanting to travel.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, the problem is an issue of perspective- comic characters such as Supes and WW and MMH theoretically have ftl movement.  They can zip through space at astronomical speeds and around the planet in moments.  However, because of the style of American comics we very rarely see this used in combat (flashes of super fast moves, that is).  I remember Captain Marvel using a flurry of fast combos against a slew of villains in "Justice", but that's really all I can think of right now.  

As for DBZ characters, they clearly have supersonic feats in DB and increase astronomically in DBZ, and they use that speed all the time in combat.  The thing is, I think, that that's how DBZ characters train- comic characters don't really have fighting "styles" or techniques, they just throw around super powered punches/kicks/etc..  DBZ characters, on the other hand, really develop technique to go along with their ever increasing power, so all of their fights look much more impressive, and from a certain perspective, they could potentially have the speed advantage in a fight, not because they're faster, but because they've developed an intricate style of martial arts that works at massively hypersonic speeds, ie, they might be better at using their super speed than comic characters. 

Of course, if someone can show me scans of Supes or someone really, really fighting at higher speeds then I'll coneed this point, but from what I can tell, Goku vs Freiza looks much more impressive speed-wise than, say, Superman vs Doomsday.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 4, 2009)

Is wonderwoman like Superman someone who always have the power required to win?

Anyone recall Superman: able to jump the tallest building, outrun a train and some other stuff

That is original superman is it not?
later on he just got the power he need to, even if he in say episode 3 lift the moon with minor difficulity and have a hard time a few episodes later with stopping a lose train...

this stuff is what imo make Superman boring, but he does decerve alot of credit for being the first Superhero


----------



## Tseka (Mar 4, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Are you Phenomenol in disguise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Batman dodging superman's punches was in one of the comic book appearances.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 4, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Batman dodging superman's punches was in one of the comic book appearances.



And Wolverine can beat Magneto.

Learn what jobbing is. Just because writers love wanking Batman doesn't make Superman any less impressive.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2009)

I might as well bring up the whole Goku and the needle argument, shallan't I?


----------



## Tseka (Mar 4, 2009)

Superman- Vulnerable to Magicians who move at average human speed.

Goku- Has the spirit bomb[Contains Magic] and moves much faster than a human.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 4, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> And Wolverine can beat Magneto.
> 
> Learn what jobbing is. Just because writers love wanking Batman doesn't make Superman any less impressive.



First you deny that incidence as a comic book appearance and then you bring up the jobbing. 

Hahahhaha, you're such a superman nutthugger.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2009)

*ponders as to how the above scan is relevant to the topic at hand*


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Mar 4, 2009)

Man c'mon combat speed and travel speed is diff.  Even the flash gets tagged from time to time, and his enemies are what a guy who uses boomerangs and a guy who shoots ice out of a gun..

I believe dbz Characters catch bullets while Wonder Woman has to deflect them...I know in pure strength when lifting and speed while traveling she is faster then Goku.


Basically near the end of dragonball they were all fighting at super sonic speed or whatever its called on this forum, then halfway through dragonballz they cant follow Goku and Cell, I think Vegeta even had trouble following him at that point and even earlier in the series....thats fast combat speed... Wonder Woman takes too many blows from guys who should have no buisness hitting her if she moves that fast..


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 4, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Superman- Vulnerable to Magicians who move at average human speed.
> 
> Goku- Has the spirit bomb[Contains Magic] and moves much faster than a human.



And you're saying Goku will have enough time to build up a Spirit Bomb?



Tseka said:


> First you deny that incidence as a comic book appearance and then you bring up the jobbing.



When did I deny the incidence?

Jobbing is ridiculously common and ridiculously stupid.



Tseka said:


> Hahahhaha, you're such a superman nutthugger.



I don't read Superman (Well, save for a few choice stories that are quite good). I used the respect thread.

And I'd say right back at yah, except you're already too busy humping your mother to care about Superman.


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Mar 4, 2009)

Water Breathing

Found this one, even the joker tagged WW, even though she is quite mad and blood lusted at the time, Goku woulda dodged that...


----------



## shadowlords (Mar 4, 2009)

blow'd up 

Tossed rocks > Super saiyans 






I know it's not canon it is just my response to the Phenomites


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 4, 2009)

NarutoWinsByDefault said:


> Water Breathing
> 
> Found this one, even the joker tagged WW, even though she is quite mad and blood lusted at the time, Goku woulda dodged that...



Thank you for the scan.

However...

Typically, high end consistent feats are used when comparing fictional characters in the battledome. Otherwise, we could just bring up how a normal needle can pierce Goku's skin, or Pein's blast takes 5 seconds, or how Luffy couldn't bite through steel ropes.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 4, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> And you're saying Goku will have enough time to build up a Spirit Bomb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You denied it, you said it was on a Kids TV show and not in the comic book.

And if you would watch the Tree of Might movie, you'll see that Goku can make a spirit bomb in half a second that's ridiculously small and fluid, he only needs that amount since superman is vulnerable to magic.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 4, 2009)

Tseka said:


> After Goku finishes her off, he instant transmits to get kryptonite, destroys the Justice League space ship(every weak Justice League member dies), kills superman with kryptonite and energy blasts, kills all the other super heroes.



Just throwing this out there, Goku has no idea what Kryptonite is, where to get any, he needs a Ki signiture for Instant Transmition, something that comic book characters don't have, and none of this has any thing to do with the actual fight.



> Goku- Has the spirit bomb[*Contains Magic*] and moves much faster than a human.



I'd like to see some proof of that. And how is this relevent to the topic at hand?


----------



## Tseka (Mar 4, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Thank you for the scan.
> 
> However...
> 
> Typically, high end consistent feats are used when comparing fictional characters in the battledome. Otherwise, we could just bring up how a normal needle can pierce Goku's skin, or Pein's blast takes 5 seconds, or how Luffy couldn't bite through steel ropes.



The needle piercing Goku's skin was when his powerlevel was between 13,000 and 20,000.

At the end of DBZ his powerlevel was over several hundred millions.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 4, 2009)

Piekage said:


> Just throwing this out there, Goku has no idea what Kryptonite is, where to get any, he needs a Ki signiture for Instant Transmition, something that comic book characters don't have, and none of this has any thing to do with the actual fight.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see some proof of that. And how is this relevent to the topic at hand?



1. Goku always contacts King Kai for Advice, King Kai has knowledge about every single fighter in the Universe.

2. The Spirit Bomb is stated to have a piece of everything in existence, which includes magic.


----------



## shadowlords (Mar 4, 2009)

NarutoWinsByDefault said:


> Water Breathing
> 
> Found this one, even the joker tagged WW, even though she is quite mad and blood lusted at the time, Goku woulda dodged that...





Here is a pic of WW tagging Flash. Goku is not capable of that.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 4, 2009)

Tseka said:


> You denied it, you said it was on a Kids TV show and not in the comic book.



I asked if it was on the kid's show. Denying would be something like saying, "It was on the kid's show, so it therefore didn't happen!"

Of course, to find that out would take reading comprehension.



Tseka said:


> And if you would watch the Tree of Might movie...



The concept of canon escapes you, my friend ignorant idiot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2009)

So much anger in this thread, when it's only dealing with fictional characters. 

Calm down, now.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 4, 2009)

Tseka said:


> 1. Goku always contacts King Kai for Advice, King Kai has knowledge about every single fighter in the Universe.



Superman does not exist within the Dragonball universe, so that statement has no relevance.


Tseka said:


> 2. The Spirit Bomb is stated to have a piece of everything in existence, which includes magic.



Got a scan to back that up? Because as I remember it, the Spirit Bomb gathers spritual energy from every living thing within a certain radius.



> So much anger in this thread, when it's only dealing with fictional characters.
> 
> Calm down, now.



Fictional characters are serious business.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 4, 2009)

Tseka said:


> The needle piercing Goku's skin was when his powerlevel was between 13,000 and 20,000.
> 
> At the end of DBZ his powerlevel was over several hundred millions.



And? A needle still pierced his skin when earlier in Dragonball (There is no DBZ here, since it is just the name of the second part) his skin resisted bullets. Think for a moment about that. Does that mean I can kill Goku with a knife if I got in a hit?



Tseka said:


> 1. Goku always contacts King Kai for Advice, King Kai has knowledge about every single fighter in the Universe.



Horrible, horrible, HORRIBLE no-limits fallacy.

Also, he only knows about the fighters in the DB verse.



Tseka said:


> 2. The Spirit Bomb is stated to have a piece of everything in existence, which includes magic.



And he will get it out HOW?


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Mar 4, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Here is a pic of WW tagging Flash. Goku is not capable of that.



Who did she get, she dont even think its flash...


Oh Im sure a needle can pierce Goku's skin, just like it could Wonder Womans, she dont use those bracers to block cause shes bored... I could even swear at one point bullets bounced off of Goku at some point in Dragonball


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 4, 2009)

My response to the Gokutard here.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright new thread topic, Goku, Vegeta, and Gohan vs Pre-Crisis Darkseid, whatever the strongest version of Doomsday is, and Imperiex Prime.

Might as well be that.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 4, 2009)

NarutoWinsByDefault said:


> Who did she get, she dont even think its flash...



"Precisely mimic the powers of Flash."

She has experience with Flash. Therefore, she'd know his speed.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 4, 2009)

_Goku transforms to supersaiyan three, showing Superman and wonderwoman all the levels, and then _

*CURBSTOMPS THEM! *


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 4, 2009)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> _Goku transforms to supersaiyan three, showing Superman and wonderwoman all the levels, and then _
> 
> *CURBSTOMPS THEM! *



Then he wakes up from his pleasant dream caused by concussion in his battle against Superman.


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Mar 5, 2009)

This is a fight against Wonder Woman, when did superman really get involved?


----------



## Unbelievable (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd REALLY love to see Wonder survive a point blank Kamehameha after an Instant Transmission behind, or even in front of her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 5, 2009)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> _Goku transforms to supersaiyan three, showing Superman and wonderwoman all the levels, and then _
> 
> *CURBSTOMPS THEM! *








Piekage said:


> Fictional characters are serious business.



Yes, when you are a fanboy.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 5, 2009)

This image singlehandedly convinced me to give away my money and property and start life as a charity worker.

Or not.

Still, I do concede that this is probably the best worded response so far. Okay, so it has no words, but you know what I mean.


----------



## shadowlords (Mar 5, 2009)

NarutoWinsByDefault said:


> Who did she get, she dont even think its flash...
> 
> 
> Oh Im sure a needle can pierce Goku's skin, just like it could Wonder Womans, she dont use those bracers to block cause shes bored... I could even swear at one point bullets bounced off of Goku at some point in Dragonball



My bad that is Faux Flash. Some Flash that has the exact same ability as flash just... PERVERTED! He kissed wonder woman and ran away because Wonder Woman was like WTF! Then she caught him. 

He may not be the real flash but he is still running up buildings and vibrating through walls.


----------

